# making my printer wireless



## nikeman

I have an HP PSC-1401 All-In-One printer that is hooked to my computer via USB right now and i would like to make it wireless so i can move it to my closest to save room and get rid of some wire behind my computer.. I have looked and saw things that do this but they cost from $70-200+ and I want something CHEAP to do this. My printer will be within 10 feet of the computer at all times so i dont need some heavy duty thing.... Whats my best option? 


Not sure if this is the right place for this, if not sorry.


----------



## Chode

If the price of a wireless print server isn't in your budget you will just have to forget the wireless option! Your printer may run OK connected to a longer USB cable if you move it to the closet, but it also may not. You will just have to try it with a longer cable and see what happens. Or cough up the cash for a print server (and perhaps a wireless NIC for your computer as well).


----------



## nikeman

i forgot about the power wire for the printer and i do not have an outlet in the closet.. Not sure what I could do about that.


----------



## ksteiger

Extension cord.


----------



## nikeman

ksteiger said:


> Extension cord.


that would defeat my whole purpose of tryin to clean up some of the wires behind my computer and in the apartment. oh well...


----------



## ksteiger

Unfortunately, if you move the all-in-one to your closet you will still need to run power to it. And if you use a wireless print server, that, too, will need to be powered. I'm afraid there aren't may options in ridding your room of wires.


----------



## lynx6200

If you have an outlet near the closet,it shouldn't be too hard to have an eletrician or or somebody put an outlet in the closet,or maybe even run an extension cord through the wall. Remember, nobodies around to see messy cable in the closet anyway.


----------



## nikeman

lynx6200 said:


> If you have an outlet near the closet,it shouldn't be too hard to have an eletrician or or somebody put an outlet in the closet,or maybe even run an extension cord through the wall. Remember, nobodies around to see messy cable in the closet anyway.


If only I didnt live in an apartment.. LOL I dont think the landlord would like me making holes in the wall for a printer and it just might come out of my security deposit when I finally get out of here.. I would need a flat extension cord about 8' long so it would fit under my closet door and the carpet since the door drags on the carpet when its opened and closed.. I think i can make this work but I still want to find a cheaper print server, cheaper then $70 anyway. Seems like there should be a way to use my wireless router somehow..


----------



## nikeman

would this work?

http://www.amazon.com/AmbiCom-WPKIT-Wireless-Printer-Adapter/dp/B0000DBJDO


----------



## Terrister

Says it will not work with multifunction printers.


----------



## nikeman

whats the cheapest method of making my printer wireless. I have found a few semi cheap print servers but it just seems to me that it shouldnt cost more then $20 to make a printer wireless as long as I have a wireless router


----------



## Terrister

I have not seen a wireless device that does not come from the printer manufacturer that will work with a multifunction printer. 

The wireless box from HP cost $199.00 

I could not find anything on the web site about using it with your model. Not sure it would give you all the functions.


----------



## nikeman

what makes it so difficult to make a printer wireless? All it needs is that wireless USB signal like the wireless internet. I just dont get it I guess


----------



## Terrister

A multifunction printer like yours needs to send info in both directions. This would not be as complex if it was just a printer.


----------



## Chode

It isn't just that the device has to transmit information both ways, but it has to be compatible with the scanning, faxing and copying software. Your software was written to use specific types of connections. Personally, I think manufacturers should pay me money to use and recommend their stuff. That isn't the reality.


----------



## nikeman

I bought one of these just to try out with the printer and if it dosnt work for that then I will just use it for my xbox 360. I didnt really think about how my printer has USB and not a CAT5 connection but mayber they have a USB to CAT5 adaptor?? lol

Oh well, looks like I will be using this on my 360


http://shop2.outpost.com/product/5067725

maybe there is a way to make my own USB to CAT5 adaptor? I see that they do sell them online but they are from $50-200. This tells me that its possible to make one and I am pretty decent when it comes to wireing and I can afford to risk a cat5 female and USB male.. lol


----------



## nikeman

i got the print server today but i do not see how its wireless.. It still has to be connected to the router which is hooked to my computer.. If anything this is just making more of a clutter by the computer because i still cant move the printer and now i have this printserver here in my way with more wires. Am i not doing something right?

Mine didnt come with a manual so I just downloaded the software and set it up like it said. I tried unplugging it from the router when i was done and it wouldnt print and I had to set it up to the computer again and it prints while connected to the router.. I dont get it:4-dontkno :sigh:

EDIT: I thought i told you guys I bought a Netgear WPGS606 Wireless Print Server but I dont see that post in here anymore.. Another thing to confuse me tonight:wink:
http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WGPS606.asp


----------



## nikeman

I have been searching like crazy online for a way to make this thing work but its like the directions just stop short or something. When you run the set up program it asks you to plug the print server into the computer (in my case i used my router) and no where does it say to unplug the ethernet cable. When i try at the end it just wont print bu as soon as i plug it back in it will start printing right away.. Any help?


----------



## nikeman

BTW.. I only have one Ethernet port on my computer.. I do however have a second wireless router laying around so if its possible i can use that..


----------



## honkytonk

Hi,
Alittle confused by this..is the a easy way to make a printer wireless? have a desktop (HP) and have 2 wireless laptops in the house (Dell & HP). would it be easier to get a wireless printer?:4-dontkno


----------



## DotR_HP

honkytonk said:


> Hi,
> Alittle confused by this..is the a easy way to make a printer wireless? have a desktop (HP) and have 2 wireless laptops in the house (Dell & HP). would it be easier to get a wireless printer?:4-dontkno


I have the same problem or "challenge".. But I have 1 desktop that is a Windows XP, and my laptop is a Windows 7. My multifunction printer is not wireless, though. I was wondering the same thing. Both computers are HP as is the printer. It would be great to be able to print from my laptop. I should have read the specs closer. I still wonder if a wireless adapter would work. But if not, that's okay. I'll just have to transfer (and/or sync) docs, etc. from my laptop to my desktop to print the docs or just email them to myself. But there's got to be a solution, hopefully an inexpensive one.


----------



## gcavan

HP Photosmart C4780 All-in-One Printer 89.99 US from HP. You still need AC power.


----------

